# My assorted Star bottles...



## JOETHECROW (Jun 20, 2011)

Laur and I were out and about yesterday,..stopped in neighboring Warren Pa. for a quick bite during our drive.The fast food joint was along the river, and a french fry eating duck led us too some odd shards, a marble and a crude old brick. []  That brick in turn led to the following photos. [] I grabbed it because I've begun to accumulate a sub collection of star themed stuff....Mostly bottles. (Penn Digger deserves mention, because he went to a budding semi local bottle show, and the only bottle he brought home was a small aqua med with just a star embossed on it, thinking of me!) (Thank you Tom.) Here's a few pics....more sunlight would've helped some.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jun 20, 2011)

*


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jun 20, 2011)

*


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jun 20, 2011)

Apple green...[]


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jun 20, 2011)

It's really hard to capture the exact honey yellow color of this flask, which I purchased from Annie44 a few years back...still one of my favorites...real nice "whittle" too.
  As I'm able to add more of these cool bottles I'll update these pics....Thanks everyone, for looking.


----------



## GuntherHess (Jun 20, 2011)

I'll have to see if I have any star stuff laying around.

 Is the your pentacle fascination a reflection of your pagen aspirations?


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 20, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  JOETHECROW
> 
> Apple green...[]


 

 like that 1


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jun 20, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: GuntherHess
> 
> I'll have to see if I have any star stuff laying around.
> 
> Is the your pentacle fascination a reflection of your pagen aspirations?


 

 That'd be cool Matt... As far as the pagan thing,...I suppose Laur would tend to agree, since I occasionally mention astrology to her, in ways that pertain to our friends and aquaintences...[]


----------



## cyberdigger (Jun 20, 2011)

Cool collection, Joe! What's the cute little one far right with the 7-pointed star?


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jun 20, 2011)

Hey Chuck,...Thanks,...It says "J. BEETLESTONE/ TRADE*MARK/ SHREWSBURY" I thought it was real cool too,...flea market find. and I suspect that it's English.[]


----------



## cyberdigger (Jun 20, 2011)

Neato! [] Welsh, actually.. thanks for the close look!


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jun 20, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: RICKJJ59W
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Thanks Rick...Found it one year at the Keene bottle show....(_real_ cheap!) They usually only turn up in aqua and amber...


----------



## slag pile digger (Jun 20, 2011)

Hey Joe,  I have a star bottling company, waterbury conn. blob, that I would like to send you..... Let me know if you would like it. Michael


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jun 20, 2011)

That thing is great Michael!...I'd love to have it...I'll pm you... a real BIG thank you....


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jun 20, 2011)

While were posting pics of stars,...Here's my favorite star, (and wifey), patiently waiting for me to recharge the durn air conditioning before we were getting ready to head out.... The infamous RedGinger....[] Looking darn good...(You should see her when she's mad!)[]


----------



## RedGinger (Jun 20, 2011)

Hmm, I look better when I'm mad?  I see your strategy now lol [][]  Here's the french fry eating duck, named Ducky Theodore:   http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=1632048919    We really want to go back and take the canoe to paddle through town and see what we find.


----------



## RedGinger (Jun 20, 2011)

Oops.  Stupid tabs.  Here is the correct link to the duck video:    http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CWrFZqEgqOs&feature=player_embedded#at=23


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jun 20, 2011)

This little guy is high on my list,...maybe because of it's simplicity?...Just can't say why...It's a favorite too. It's only 4 inches high...anyone have any idea what it held? I was thinking maybe polar star cough cure, but I have a few of those and they differ,...just embossed words on them.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jun 20, 2011)

*


----------



## epackage (Jun 20, 2011)

Here's a nice Star Joe, at a good price []

 http://cgi.ebay.com/Starkeys-Mineral-Waterbottle-New-brunswick-NJ-Six-Pt-/230635920563?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item35b2f8dcb3


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jun 20, 2011)

Thanks Jim,.....Much appreciated!


----------



## swizzle (Jun 20, 2011)

I'm fresh outta stars Joe but I do have a quarter moon brick. []


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jun 20, 2011)

LoL,...cool Swiz...Moons are vr. cool too...

 P.S> (I wonder if the postman ever gets evil ideas when delivering a brick!!?[sm=lol.gif] ) BTW that _wasn't_ necessarily a hint....[]


----------



## cyberdigger (Jun 20, 2011)

I like the moon bottles..


----------



## swizzle (Jun 20, 2011)

I don't have any use for it Joe. If I can find it again it'll be in the next care package. Swiz


----------



## slag pile digger (Jun 20, 2011)

hey Joe, there is also a milk from cresent dairy with a moon and a star on greedybay. Michael


----------



## Wheelah23 (Jun 20, 2011)

I've got me a star bottle... Not for sale []


----------



## Brains (Jun 20, 2011)

I have two...
 one's a 1920's or 1930's crown top soda- says "Carrington Bottling works" embossed in a slug plate around a star...
 -i have no idea where carrington is-
 and... i have a star mineral water bottle from Athens ohio.  it's an old tooled crown top and i'm quite proud of finding it, along with a million broken ones.
 MAYBE I'LL POST A PICTURE OF THEM =D


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jun 20, 2011)

Great bottles everyone!.. by all means,... if you've got some pics,... please post them up!


----------



## epackage (Jun 20, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  Brains
> 
> I have two...
> one's a 1920's or 1930's crown top soda- says "Carrington Bottling works" embossed in a slug plate around a star...
> -i have no idea where carrington is-


 DURHAM, N.C..


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jun 20, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: Wheelah23
> 
> I've got me a star bottle... Not for sale []


 
 Pretty incredible "whittle" on that one...


----------



## RedGinger (Jun 20, 2011)

Joe loves moons, stars, cats and Procter and Gamble [][]  
 Gunth, I think you might have been on to something []


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jun 20, 2011)

> Joe loves moons, stars, cats and Procter and Gamble


 

 []Next thing you'll have me worshiping the devil...[]    []


----------



## RedGinger (Jun 20, 2011)

That cat may be your familiar...[]


----------



## waskey (Jun 21, 2011)

I have this Schmidt blob from Baltimore with an embossed star.


----------



## waskey (Jun 21, 2011)

Also got this Lavoris bottle with a small star on the shoulder. I think I have a milk somewhere with the star of david. Ill have to look.


----------



## Jim (Jun 21, 2011)

Here is a cool citrate with a moon and star that I pulled out of a pit a few years ago. Generic citrates usually are not very exciting, but I like this one. Sorry the pic sux, I just grabbed it off the shelf and snapped one quick.  ~Jim


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jun 21, 2011)

Thanks for showing these everyone..Interesting stuff. Jim,...That citrate rocks!  Very cool.


----------



## tigue710 (Jun 21, 2011)

Cool star bottles Joe, like that little med... Ben and I dug a bunch of little sample size pumpkin seed flasks in this one dump with big stars on them... Wish I had one still is send it along...


----------



## BellwoodBoys (Jun 21, 2011)

Those amber flasks are beautiful.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jun 21, 2011)

Matt...Those sound cool,...the sample punkinseeds....thanks for the thought....Can you imagine having all the bottles you ever found/dug in one room??? (Sheesh, I pretty much do already)[] Anyhow I'm sure there would be ones we all traded/ gave away that we may have forgotten about by now....It would be cool to rediscover them....(Just rambling now)...Thanks everybody for commenting and showing and sharing your awesome star bottles...


----------



## KBbottles (Jun 22, 2011)

New brunswick NJ has some nice star embossed milks too.. Old ones.  Hygienic milk company from the late teens.  I have a few variants.  If i pick up any doubles ill send one your way.  Im also looking at the starkey on ebay from oldihtractor... We'll see.  I dug a crown top one, smaller and not as old last summer.  Nice collection ill see what i have stored away some time.


----------



## epackage (Jun 22, 2011)

hey Joe, found one of my locals with a star, amazingly enough it's from Star Bottling Co.[8D], looks like this...








 and there is this Rare Jar which I don't own yet....


----------



## KBbottles (Jun 22, 2011)

Hey Joe,

 I just checked my collection again and I do have a double of Middlesex Farm Dairy quart milk bottle with a big whopping star on the front within the circle slug plate.   I'll get a pic of it and if you want it let me know.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jun 22, 2011)

Ken,...thanks for considering me...a milk would be cool...All these years collecting and I have but one to my name...(A local dairy) I found it in the attic of the drugstore dig, the day before they tore it down...[] I'd like to see a pic of yours if it's not too inconvienient for you... Thank you... J.B.

 Jim,...it seems we may have a similar local blob, and it occurs in amber,..Penn Digger keeps threatening to give me one![]
 I'll keep my eyes out for a star(k) jar for you in my travels. Cool bottles all around.


----------



## epackage (Jun 22, 2011)

Joe I have a great PA. star bottle, pm me your address and ill send it right out....


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jun 22, 2011)

Thank you Jim,...very appreciated, it is....Good bottle karma to you sir.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jun 22, 2011)

Hmmm, Senility may just be setting in,... I just knew I was forgetting one (or was it two?)[] When I was setting up the pics...Here's a great big old overblown quart aqua flask with a great drippy applied lip and a star...Noticed and remembered it while we were eating dinner...


----------



## cookie (Jun 22, 2011)

Joe - I've got an aqua star flask -has  some light cloudiness and a dug WYCKOFF & COS star UNION BLUING...I'd send them to you if you want them..John


----------



## tigue710 (Jun 22, 2011)

That quart flask is sweet!  I couldn't fit them all in a house Joe!  I couldn't even display all the ones I liked and kept in my old house... It was outta hand...  Now I have one and a half shelves here and a couple boxes back east...  No big dumps out here so I only dig one or two a week that make it home... If that... It's been to hot lately so I have only been out digging a few times this month and got skunked two out of three...


----------



## Penn Digger (Jun 22, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  JOETHECROW
> 
> Ken,...thanks for considering me...a milk would be cool...All these years collecting and I have but one to my name...(A local dairy) I found it in the attic of the drugstore dig, the day before they tore it down...[] I'd like to see a pic of yours if it's not too inconvienient for you... Thank you... J.B.
> 
> ...


 

 I'll trade ya a nice local amber star blob and "two tone" anchor flask for the other half of a certain local druggist?

 PD


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jun 22, 2011)

> That quart flask is sweet! I couldn't fit them all in a house Joe! I couldn't even display all the ones I liked and kept in my old house... It was outta hand...


 
 LoL,...Matt, you've always had great taste in bottles....I still remember that "Dr. Anders Iodine Water" that you had,...I've yet to dig a whole one....But someday hope to...Hey there's a thought...just bottles with suns, moons, or stars on them...it would be a cool collection for sure! My situation at this house is outa hand too,...our pad is an old smallish two story farmhouse, and EVERY room has bottles displayed, in boxes and even scattered on the dining room table, we have to move them to eat..plus the countless buckets and boxes of shards and unwashed bottles piling up in the workshop and utility room,...back porch etc....I need bottle rehab....(Naw,...too far gone for that!)[]


----------



## tigue710 (Jun 23, 2011)

I hear ya, I went through a forced cleansing when I moved from Connecticut... I had boxes of shards alone... My office and all the closets were stacked with boxes. The shed, my parents houses and my grandmothers... Of course most were just keepers for trade/sale... Then the ones I wanted... They filled the office, shelves through out the house with back lit floor to ceiling displays in the dinning room... The stoneware in the hall with the demi's... When I had to move it hit me!  What am I going to do!  I ended up giving away a truck load to a friend who wanted to rebury them for some teach kids to bottle dig project, sold off a few more truck loads, and then consolidated the best into a large dealer lot which I sold some off at shows and then unloaded the lot... Last minute I threw together a couple boxes of my favorites and I'm so glad I did... I was gonna go for a clean slate and start all over... Still there's quite a few I wish I still had now!  On the other hand I bought a new used vehicle, and practically lived for a year on the proceeds... Which was what I had to do at the time... Rambled on a bit there...

 I can't remember the iodine water, was it cobalt?


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jun 23, 2011)

Tigue...is there a cobalt version too? I've heard Gunth mention that there's an emerald green one! (This is his pic by the way)[] The one you had up for sale was vr.similar to this one....you posted it up maybe '06 or '07?...It was displayed with a group of other bottles with gauze fabric behind them....I think it ended up going on ebay before your sale site was up?


----------



## tigue710 (Jun 23, 2011)

Oh yeah!  I was thinking something else entirely... Yup that went on eBay... I can't remember where I got it now... I think that had come out of a collection I bought... Or might have dug it... So many bottles...  I had a cobalt iodine cylinder I had dug I was thing about.  It had two little stars on it.  That broken sun canning jar I dug was cool too...


----------



## KBbottles (Jun 23, 2011)

Here it is Joe.  It's the one in the middle (with the star).   I have two of these that I dug last summer.  Comes from New Brunswick NJ and dates to 1930.  []


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jun 23, 2011)

I came home from a long work day and look what just happened to be in my mailbox...[] Super nice star blob from slag pile digger (Michael).  Hey Michael,...A real big thanks to you for your generosity! It got here fast too...I can't wait to do a new pic with all these cool bottles....Again,...thanks so much. Very happy.[]


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jun 23, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: KBbottles
> 
> Here it is Joe.  It's the one in the middle (with the star).   I have two of these that I dug last summer.  Comes from New Brunswick NJ and dates to 1930.  []


 
 Whats not to like about a cool old milk with a big old star dead center?...Very cool Ken...I sent you a pm.


----------



## the ham man (Jun 23, 2011)

I wonder why a mark like that would be on a brick. Anyway, very cool collection. I especially like the yellow flask. Joey


----------



## slag pile digger (Jun 23, 2011)

Joe i am glad you like it. Michael


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jun 24, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: the ham man
> 
> I wonder why a mark like that would be on a brick. Anyway, very cool collection. I especially like the yellow flask. Joey


 

 Joey,...thanks vr. much...It seems the star was a popular trademark for quite a few old products...


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jun 25, 2011)

I wanted to take a moment and thank all the kind forum members that have/are sending me these great star bottles,...I will post some new pics soon.[]


----------



## bombboy (Jun 25, 2011)

Hey Joe, saw this post when you first put it up, nice collection. Seems there's plenty of interest or at least plenty of stars everywhere.
 I have one small pumpkinseed flask I picked up earlier this year. Picture doesn't do justice, she's all clean and sitting on my shelf.
 Mark


----------



## madman (Jun 25, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: JOETHECROW
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ha ha good one joe!


----------



## madman (Jun 25, 2011)

hey guys nice bottles! heres one ive got , ill keep a lookout for bottles with stars for ya


----------



## madman (Jun 25, 2011)

speaking of devil worship hows about the nugrape goats head!


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jun 25, 2011)

Mike and Mark...Great Star bottles,....Mark,..that must be similar to the sample pumpkin seed flasks Tigue had referred to...very nice, cool little bottle.

 Mike,...The Nugrape is pretty cool,...also, are the horizontal lines on the 'arms' of the star on the toledo hutch slightly curved or is that an optical illusion?


----------



## Stardust (Jun 28, 2011)

Love, Love, Love, I didn't know you were a star collector also ~


----------



## Stardust (Jun 28, 2011)

I can feel the L O V E when I look at all those stars you have acquired ~* Very, very, nice for very nice man ~* Star


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jun 28, 2011)

Thank you Mary...[] for the kind words.


----------



## Stardust (Jun 29, 2011)

You are very welcome... One day I will post the stars I have been sent also ~ I also love the sun, moon and stars ~*
 Mary / star ~*


----------



## Dean (Jun 29, 2011)

Hello, Here are a few more stars for Joe & Mary,

 Enjoy,  Dean


----------



## Dean (Jun 29, 2011)

And some more


----------



## Dean (Jun 29, 2011)

And some more


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jun 29, 2011)

This has become a pretty cool thread!....Thanks for posting those Dean...very nice bottles....(And speaking of pretty cool,) []...Please check outÂ this Star bottle from epackage Jim,...It came today and is really cool in it's embossing, the cool old stopper, and the patina it still has from where everÂ it had been living out it's days..Thanks very much Jim,..I really like it.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jun 29, 2011)

Thanks Charlie!...Here's a pic..[]


----------



## epackage (Jun 29, 2011)

My pleasure Joe, happy it arrived safe and sound....This and 5 or 6 others like it were part of 6 cases that I bought with all old crowns with original porcelain stoppers. Was lucky enough to sell the wooden cases for more than I paid for the whole lot of bottles and I'm happy to add another STAR to your collection. That debossing sticks out further than any other I have ever seen on a bottle.....enjoy....JIm


----------



## epackage (Jun 29, 2011)

The guy who I got them from told me his grandfather and great uncle drank the 6 cases before heading off to World War I and when I found them in one of his 13 sheds on the property it was the first time they have seen the light of day since then. Sadly his grandfather and uncle never made it back home, this old timer was just looking to make some room because all the sheds were pqcked floor to ceiling with old stuff that Grandpa never tossed out, he was the original hoarder from what I saw..


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jun 30, 2011)

Jim,...great story about them drinking all those bottles...It just adds to the coolness factor. I'll box up your hock wine this weekend....Again, Thanks Jim![]


----------



## epackage (Jun 30, 2011)

my pleasure Joe, thank You...[]


----------



## VTdigger (Jul 1, 2011)

I just found that little bottle in front of the honey amber one today, and knew I'd see it in this thread, any idea what it was used for or the maker?  On another note, it was one of the hardest digs ever, I've never seen so much tin in one hole, if tin was worth as much as copper. I would have  had  a few hundred bucks.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jul 1, 2011)

Jim VTdigger,...They are cool little bottles. I wish I could tell you their origin and use, but do not know....It was given to me be a very good friend. Even tin is higher in value right now.[] Seems as though if that star bottle was in there, there may be some other cool stuff as well.


----------



## Poison_Us (Jul 2, 2011)

We got one of those, Joe.







 McKesson & Robbins [&:]  

 The wife likes the start ones too.

 KU-14 below in true star shape..






 We got a KU-16 Eaton Star as well, but no good photo yet but of these:


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jul 2, 2011)

Real nice Stephen...I was thinkin about star _shaped_ bottles just like your poisons and even "Baltimore star" shaped inks,...and how this sub collection might just grow in leaps and bounds....[] Thanks for showing those.


----------



## bottlekid76 (Jul 5, 2011)

There is a Star Bottling Works hutch from Kansas City that i'm trying desperately to find. We have a photo of it for our Missouri book, but would love to find the bottle for sale if anyone ever happens to come across one. []

 All the best,
 ~Tim


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jul 6, 2011)

*RE: My update on assorted Star bottles...*

Tim,...will keep a look out for your Star bottling works hutch,....I did a few pics of even more cool 'Star' themed bottles,....Some from generous forum members here....Among folks who have just up and sent me real cool star bottles lately...I want especially to thank Swiz, Cyberdigger, slag pile digger, Cookie, and epackage! (Cookie sent the great little aqua and amber half pints!) It's awesome how kind and generous you guys (and most of our forum members) are! Thanks for adding this cool stuff and making this a serious sub collection, and also thanks for posting all of your cool star related bottles...There are a lot out there. 

 Here's some pics.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jul 6, 2011)

*RE: My update on assorted Star bottles...*

*


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jul 6, 2011)

*RE: My update on assorted Star bottles...*

*


----------



## epackage (Jul 6, 2011)

*RE: My update on assorted Star bottles...*

Looking good Joe, that marker comes right off with a brillo pad on the stopper from me....Love the brick !!!   Jim


----------



## Stardust (Jul 15, 2011)

*RE: My update on assorted Star bottles...*

Love the updated pics and the brick[8D] I want one too! G R E A T  P I C S !


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jul 21, 2011)

*RE: My updated update on assorted Star bottles...*

Out of the blue!! [] Today...had a long and hot workday...Came home, stopped out at the mailbox and "Hmmm, what could this be?" I sez, a package?...That return address looks somewhat familier,...I took it inside and opened it up, and wow,...another cool star bottle from slag pile digger, (Michael ) That was pretty kind, generous and thoughtful on your part, Michael...I'm rearranging my showcase for all the star related stuff next rainy day! _( If we ever get one!)_ Here's a pic or two...

 "R.H.MACY & CO
             *
    NEW YORK


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jul 21, 2011)

*RE: My updated update on assorted Star bottles...*

Had a tough time capturing this one clearly...tried it in different light? anyhow,...Cool bottle! Thank you Michael!


----------



## epackage (Jul 22, 2011)

*RE: My updated update on assorted Star bottles...*



> ORIGINAL:  JOETHECROW
> 
> Had a tough time capturing this one clearly...tried it in different light? anyhow,...Cool bottle! Thank you Michael!


 I knew you were getting this a few days ago, been waiting to see the pic's, a nice addition for sure Joe....Jim


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jul 22, 2011)

*RE: My updated update on assorted Star bottles...*



> I knew you were getting this a few days ago, been waiting to see the pic's, a nice addition for sure Joe....Jim


 

 Word travels fast on the bottle grapevine.[]


----------



## epackage (Jul 22, 2011)

*RE: My updated update on assorted Star bottles...*



> ORIGINAL:  JOETHECROW
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I met with Mike to pick up the quart strapside flask he got me and he told me he was sending it out...[]


----------



## swizzle (Jul 22, 2011)

*RE: My updated update on assorted Star bottles...*

What no star jars? []


----------



## slag pile digger (Jul 22, 2011)

*RE: My updated update on assorted Star bottles...*

Joe, ran across it the other day..they(" threw it in") with the other bottles I purchased..glad you like it......Michael


----------



## appliedlips (Jul 23, 2011)

*RE: My updated update on assorted Star bottles...*

Joe, the little med looking aqua bottle is flavoring extract I believe. Have dug several and recall seeing one with a label once. Nice collection,will keep you in mind.


----------

